

Iran admits that Stuxnet worm damaged nuclear plant - roadnottaken
http://www.cbsnews.com/stories/2010/11/29/world/main7100197.shtml

======
roadnottaken
More info about the Stuxnet worm (fascinating):

[http://www.foxnews.com/scitech/2010/11/26/secret-agent-
cripp...](http://www.foxnews.com/scitech/2010/11/26/secret-agent-crippled-
irans-nuclear-ambitions/)

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1944403>

